# ATI TOOL 0.27B4 detects artificat from first second '4870'



## aquax (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello, I just bought PowerColor PCS+ 4870 stock clocks are 800/925 but once I fired ATi Tool Artifact Scanner, it detects errors from the first second.
I tried FurMark Stability test / 3Dmark06/ Vantage and FarCry2/Crysis/GRID and no artificats or problems at all.

is the ATi Tool is buggy or my card is faulty? I would assume if it fails ATi Tool from first second then the card should be totally unstable, but the card worked fine with games and 3dmarks


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't trust that utility...it hasn't been updated for 4870.


----------



## aquax (Nov 11, 2008)

if ATi Tool is not compatible with HD4870, then it should show errors with any clocks, why when I lower the GPU clock to 750, Ati Tool Artifact Scanner doesn't detect errors?

in the same time FurMark is stable at 800, I ran it for 1 hour without errors / craches, shouldn't FurMark and ATiTool use the same rendering method but why FurMark doesn't show Artifact?
temps though are more with FurMark


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2008)

aquax said:


> if ATi Tool is not compatible with HD4870, then it should show errors with any clocks,




Not true.  It's not compatable, W1zzard (the creator of ATiTool) has said it himself.  Plus, there hasn't been a release of ATiTool after the 48xx series was released, so you can put two and two together...  An hour of furmark without artifacting or problems means your card is good.  Though running your card through an hour long torture test isn't the best idea.


----------

